# FS: 33 gallon, canopy, stand, etc. $60



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a 33 gallon (3 foot long) tank, with metal stand and lighted canopy. Includes filter, plastic plants, plastic tank divider, shipwreck ornaments, etc.

Everothing is in good condition, except the stand needs a touch up, and the filter needs cleaning.

$60 for everything. Cloverdale.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

free bump for a good price!!


----------



## aaa (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom, get a steel bristle brush and clean down the stand, then re-spray with spray black rust proof paint from Canadian Tire, about $7. The stand will look a lot better and you will sell the combo quicker.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

bump (and a bit more to make at least 10 characters)


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Tom. Were you TC on the "old" forum? If so, I have finished reading the magazines I got from you and will pass them on to another BCA member. Really enjoyed them. Thanks.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hey, Tom. Were you TC on the "old" forum? If so, I have finished reading the magazines I got from you and will pass them on to another BCA member. Really enjoyed them. Thanks.


 Yes. Thats me. The new system rejects 2 letter names. Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

Howdy,

Interested in this. Can I pick it up this Saturday? Do you have a contact number?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

vento_joe said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Interested in this. Can I pick it up this Saturday? Do you have a contact number?
> 
> ...


PMd with phone number.


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

Got it. Will call you this Saturday.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

ill buy it but i just need a ride


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

On hold pending Vento Joes call on Saturday.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Buyer backed out. Still available.

If you contacted me about this, please PM me again.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available. If you just want the stand and/or canopy, make me an offer.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Setup is sold.


----------

